# do male dogs spray?



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i was thinking of getting a male dog but one of my friends told me they spray to mark their territory even if they've been neutered... is she right?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

suzi said:


> i was thinking of getting a male dog but one of my friends told me they spray to mark their territory even if they've been neutered... is she right?



Is he the only male dog in the house? or for that matter they only dog? Males do hike their legs to mark their territory. Especially if there are other dogs in the house. And neutering does not always solve this problem


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

If you neuter early on (about 5 - 6 months of age) you have a good chance of having a dog that will never mark. But, of course, there is *some* chance that he still would. Bosco does not mark even when he is around other male dogs with ONE exception - in my parents living room.  LOL we have to baby-gate that area off!!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah he will be the only dog in the house... im maybe thinking of getting a female dog now! dilemma! oh i have so much to think over......


----------

